# i have found a good online website for selling so many goods



## 108shoes (May 9, 2008)

Original post has been deleted.

_SMF encourages active membership and require a minimum of (100) posts & (3) months membership before posting any sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy, fast buy, garage sale, ad or other similar transaction. 

Mods reserve the right to delete any post that does not adhere to the above points at their discretion. 

Multiple offenses may result in the deletion of your account & the banning of your IP. 

Thank you for your cooperation in keeping this a safe & friendly forum. -Your Mod Team_


----------



## 108shoes (May 12, 2008)

oh god ..need 100 posts~~~then can talk about business..
how can i do ..still online 3 months?


----------



## Woodi (May 12, 2008)

108 shoes: you need to post in different threads to get your number to go up. If you notice, within one thread your number of posts stays the same. One way I see others increasing their posts is by commenting on other peoples' threads, even if it's just a word or two, like 'great!' or 'nice soaps' etc....but it IS nice to hear more about you, what you're doing.


----------



## IanT (May 12, 2008)

especially if it pertains to the subject matter that the forum caters to...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 12, 2008)

I see from your IP location, you are in Beijing, China.  We welcome forum members from anywhere in the world, but we insist you are interested in learning or sharing in conversation about either soap making, or other bath and body subjects.  Shoes has nothing to do with B&B.  No spam allowed on this forum.

Paul


----------



## 108shoes (May 12, 2008)

i just want to try ..if there is somebody want to order some shoes from me```hope your understand```though here is soap making forum``

*YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED THE LAST TIME.  EXPECT TO BE CENSORED NOW!  THIS IS NO PLACE TO SPAM ADS FOR SHOES. :x   THIS IS A SOAP FORUM!!  BLATENT DISRESPECT OF OUR RULES IS UNACCEPTABLE!*


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 12, 2008)

You have repeatedly broken our rules, and have been warned many times.  As a moderator member, I have requested our administrator to delete your account and ban your IP address.  Shame on you! :x 


Paul :x


----------



## Woodi (May 13, 2008)

Oh, sorry Paul - I hadn't realized this was a spammer selling just shoes. Glad you were on it.


----------

